# Fatty Liver Disease



## flyte (Jul 3, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about fatty liver disease in doves? How do they get this? Is it from a poor diet? What are the symptoms?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Hepatic lipidosis? (you can search on that, by the way) Why do you ask?

Pidgey


----------



## flyte (Jul 3, 2008)

*fatty liver disease*

I have noticed in a few dove articles that they mention fatty liver disease which can cause death in doves. I was curious about it and how the symptoms manifest themselves in doves.
I did read about hepatic lipidosis but it mentioned predominately cats.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

They don't normally get it due to their diets, as long as they're normal, that is.

Pidgey


----------

